# Dream Amps



## Fellippe (Sep 15, 2006)

Let's have fun with this...

If you could have any amp you want (or amps), what would you have?

For me, a few Milbert Bam235 Tube Amps for a front stage active would be heaven.

For subs, an ORION HCCA 250. 

Rear fill, Phoenix Gold MS275.

DONE!


----------



## sqkev (Mar 7, 2005)

12v passlabs


----------



## SQ_Bronco (Jul 31, 2005)

I've got a couple of HCCA250's I'd sell you 

I want an Xetec 8G-1000 ([email protected] in a tiny footprint).


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

i think i own my dream amps. can't think of anything i'd rather have  top of the line pg ftw!


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

2 Zed Leviathans


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

Monolithic
PG MPH-6300
Adcom 4702
Hss Fidelity
Audison Thesis
Steg MSK
Blade Avanti
Alpine 3545


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

DonovanM said:


> 2 Zed Leviathans


did that amp ever even go into production? i chatted with mr. mantz about that amp a couple years ago and the price per watt would have been pretty good according to him.


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

let me fix that..



ca90ss said:


> PG MPH-6300


DONE....


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

LOOK at that thing... sexy

http://www.phoenixgold.com/webfaq/MPH6300.htm


But to be honest my dream amp.... All the new pioneer ODR amp to run the entire system with the new odr headunit. KEEPING THE SIGNAL ALL THE WAY TO THE AMPS IN THE DIGITAL REALM makes me smile. In terms of an all out audiophile amp its impossible to beat the MPH6300


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Audison HR100

Monolithic Class A

Zapco DC

All for different reasons of course.


----------



## MadMaxSE-L (Oct 19, 2006)

OMG _any_ Sony Xplod amp made, evar! 

I have always liked the older Orion stuff as well, at least for sub amps. Those old cheater amps may have been power hungry, but I guess it takes some to make some...

-Just my inadequate, unprofessional opinion.


----------



## csuflyboy (Apr 20, 2005)

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b301/mikechec9/ppi2500f1big4kk.jpg

^^PPI 2500F#1 amplifier^^

http://www.type-rsound.com/type-rsound/imagenes/articulos/audison/thesis.jpg

^^Audison Thesis^^

http://www.hssfidelity.it/english/Main_page.html

^^HT230^^


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

x2 on the xetec 8 channel


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

You guys will hate me...lol.

I have:
Milbert BAM230
HSS Fidelity HT230
a pair of Monolithic A501s...also have boards for Pass MiniAleph to use in those
Linear Power 2.2s, 3.2s, and 4.1s
2 Brax Platinum amps


BTW, the Steg MSK amps are tanks.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I would add a couple more to my "dream" amp list:

Genesis DM-A
Genesis Tube
Tru Technology Class A
Steg MSK, especially the Class A.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

I'll second (or third ... or fourth) the vote for Steg MSK 

And also add a plug for the HSS Class A (not marketing-hyped Class A ... but true, honest-to-goodness-the-way-god-intended Class A) tube amp.

And add : 

McIntosh MCC602TM
Sinfoni Desiderio


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

The Luxman amplifiers. This company simply intrigues me like no end, very rare here in the states and has a good history in the hifi market.

TRU Copper Hybrids 
Genny tube


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

God must be a tube/high efficiency type of guy, cause it is a match made in heaven.



werewolf said:


> I'll second (or third ... or fourth) the vote for Steg MSK
> 
> And also add a plug for the HSS Class A (not marketing-hyped Class A ... but true, honest-to-goodness-the-way-god-intended Class A) tube amp.
> 
> ...


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

MSK ftw!


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

I will second the PG mps6300.


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

Audio Art 100HC
Dr Crankenstein DC-1 (5 channels with a D/A conv. $120,000)
Orion Concept 97 1
Orion GS500
Orion GS300
Orion GS100
PG MPH-6300
PG Frank Amp N' Stein or Son of Frank Amp N' Stein
PG MS1000 (preferably the orig not TA)
PG MS2250
PG MS2125
PG MS275 (used to have one. My buddy has 2)
PPI 2500F1 (there were two of these on Ebay not too long ago)
Soundstream Continuum
Soundstream DaVinci (the original 7 channel beast)
Soundstream Tarantula


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

werewolf said:


> I'll second (or third ... or fourth) the vote for Steg MSK
> 
> And also add a plug for the HSS Class A (not marketing-hyped Class A ... but true, honest-to-goodness-the-way-god-intended Class A) tube amp.
> 
> ...


I knew you boys would represent....if you are making a thread about dream amps...then you and jay are spot on....


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

*Soundstream DaVinci *











While I'm at it:

Soundstream Reference 705 / Continuum

Soundstream Human Reign

Actually, 1 of every SS ever made

1 of each Zapco DC

1 of each Zed Audio 

1 of each Linear Power ever made

Original RF Power 1000 (for subs)

US Amps USA-3000 (subs again)


----------



## yermolovd (Oct 10, 2005)

right now zapco dcs would make me warm and fuzzy inside.

otherwise I'm not into high end crazy expensive amps, possibly because my income is not at the level of those amps, so I don't even dare to dream about those.


----------



## andthelam (Aug 9, 2006)

Not exactly dream amp but the new Arc Audio KS900.6 looks very intriguing.


----------



## bottom3 (Jul 30, 2007)

http://www.phoenixgold.com/webfaq/MPH6300.htm


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

Chaos said:


> Actually, 1 of every SS ever made
> 
> 1 of each Zapco DC
> 
> ...


and i thought _I_ collected some amps!! that's is DAMN impressive!


----------



## dawgdan (Aug 10, 2006)

yermolovd said:


> right now zapco dcs would make me warm and fuzzy inside.
> 
> otherwise I'm not into high end crazy expensive amps, possibly because my income is not at the level of those amps, so I don't even dare to dream about those.


Same here. I think the DC Reference Zaps are about all I could ever need.


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

i have a thing for ppi art series.... in black


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

Any Sinfoni amp. Those things are just drop dead sexy!


----------



## TooOldFatMan (Sep 21, 2007)

Brax X 2400.2 Graphics Edition
Brax X 2000.2 Graphics Edition

I have doubts they'd beat out crazy extreme $10,000+ amps though.


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

TooOldFatMan said:


> I have doubts they'd beat out crazy extreme $10,000+ amps though.



For any of these amps mentioned I think you would never never have to worry about sonics...only reason to change any of these high end amps are for other reason then how the amps actually sound.


----------



## 00poop6x (Jan 20, 2007)

100% efficiency amplifiers that communicate and transmit straight to the auditory nerve to have music altered the way I would like to hear it. The other amps listed in this thread are laughable to an extent.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2007)

00poop6x said:


> 100% efficiency amplifiers that communicate and transmit straight to the auditory nerve to have music altered the way I would like to hear it. The other amps listed in this thread are laughable to an extent.


now there's an informative post  

let's not bother even starting a "dream car" thread, cuz they're all inefficient, laughable machines ... compared to a Star Trek transporter beam


----------



## Kenny Bania (Aug 1, 2007)

PHASS RE series
ESX Signum series
Anything made by Audiotech-Fischer


----------



## Kenny Bania (Aug 1, 2007)

werewolf said:


> now there's an informative post
> 
> let's not bother even starting a "dream car" thread, cuz they're all inefficient, laughable machines ... compared to a Star Trek transporter beam


His optic nerves seem to be brokeded....


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Having a car with a stout, pure sine, 120VAC supply and letting me go nuts... that's my dream.


----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)

camry_tuner said:


> i have a thing for ppi art series.... in black


Heh, that's what I was thinkin' as well  Sexy in and out.

Also always been partial to the old Zapco Z's

-aaron


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

andthelam said:


> Not exactly dream amp but the new Arc Audio KS900.6 looks very intriguing.


my dream would come true if they would release it, its all i'm waiting on.


----------



## Archmage (May 25, 2005)

sqkev said:


> 12v passlabs


or

12v SKA's  [insert similar alternatives (there are a few, but AKSA = good + opposite objective)]

or for efficiency/size/weight:

12v NCD's / UcD's / ColdAMP / other ---- SMPS, it can be done.


----------



## TooOldFatMan (Sep 21, 2007)

No one said they wanted a Rockford Fosgate T15kW at whopping $25,000?

With a pair of $9,000 MTX 22" Jack Hammers? Both receiving 7,500 watt rms @ 1 ohms? All of that is $43,000, lol. Adds an extra 1,000 lbs to your car.


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

TooOldFatMan said:


> No one said they wanted a Rockford Fosgate T15kW at whopping $25,000?


If I had one I'd sell it to buy something that's not useless


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

chrome ppi pc series
black ppi art
genesis
arc se
brax/helix


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Sometimes I can hardly wait for 36volt cars (if it ever happens) and the tiny super-efficient-high-powered amps that will come with them.

My true 'dream amp' is some magical 7 channel wonder that makes more than a kilowatt of solid power and can run an entire system at 130db from 1-20000Hz without dimming my headlights.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

PPI Art I will take two of every amp
Genesis
ARC SE
Audison VRx and Thesis
LP I will take two of every amp
Sinfoni
TRU Hammer's one of each one just because I think the are cool

I am easy nothing to off the wall.


----------



## 00poop6x (Jan 20, 2007)

werewolf said:


> now there's an informative post
> 
> let's not bother even starting a "dream car" thread, cuz they're all inefficient, laughable machines ... compared to a Star Trek transporter beam


----------



## invecs (Jul 30, 2005)

Celestra va210
Sinfoni Desiderio
Genesis class A tube
HSS Fidelity tube


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hmmm... I have a few of mine. Xtant 2200ix. Orion NT200. PPI A1200 (black). PPI AX400. I guess basically all Art series since I currently own 7. Oh, and a 4200am.


----------



## rogerandalisa (Feb 29, 2008)

any pg mps


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

i got my dream amps. i was dreaming about my DD's for a while. my dream came true.


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

Oh lets see

PPI 2500F1 (not the ones being hocked for $3k on ebay) TRUE F1

PPI PASS Limited Edition A1200.2 (I only know of one for sale right now for $2.1K Cdn)

PPI A300, A1200 1996 Christmas Party prizes. (Gold plated with Art work from what I've been told). I know/knew someone that was selling them. 
$2K btw.

ProArt 25, 50, and 100 in white

Coustic 560

Coustic 160u (series) Yeah I know a little 35wx2 pos amp. She was my first  Pretty hard to come by right now.

PG Roadster 66

Not an amp (I know I know)

Now a PPI DEQ 230 & shroud. I regret selling mine. Sold it for $600 and change, and resold a year later on the bay for $1k.


----------



## mitchyz250f (May 14, 2005)

Fellippe - I have read on many occasions were you talk about the performance of the HCCA250 for subs. Obviously you enjoy these amps greatly for sub use. One time you even said you could get bass output from a tweeter with a HCCA250. 

In your opinion, when did these amps perform their best and differentiate themselves from other amps you have used? Was it at the lowest sub base (20-40 Hz), base (40-80 Hz). Did they perform well only at 1ohm, or did they also work well at 2 and 4 ohms. Did you ever compare them with the 2150GX amps from the same era? 

How do you think it would perform on a DIYMA12?


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

I already have my dream collection


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

I used to own two HCCA250r's back in the day. One ran 3 12w6's at 1ohm. The other ran Boston 5.4 Pro's. The only issue I ever had with them was that the sub amp ran very hot, to the point of shut off, and occaisionally would blow the (2) 30a fuses. Even when I upped them to 40a fuses they would occaisionally blow. I had a H/O alt, 3 farads of cap, (2) 4 guage runs and it was all in a 1990 GMC Safari van (like an astro van). I loved them both, they ran my highs very well, even being rated at 50x2, it sounded like a ton more. I would fan cool them though, and make sure you supply them with lots of current. They do not like voltage dips.


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

If anyone else is in love with these like I am and wants better, or individual pics, let me know. I'll post them up.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

That orion is dreamy


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hope this makes it thrice as good. 



















BTW, the top one is probably going to be for sale shortly. It's got some minor flaws, but works perfectly.


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

starboy869 said:


> Oh lets see
> 
> PPI 2500F1 (not the ones being hocked for $3k on ebay) TRUE F1
> 
> ...


I'd like to see pics of all the PPI stuff, especially the gold plated Arts... yum.


----------



## deadbeat son (Feb 24, 2008)

It looks like Jerry Garcia puked on your bedspread!  

-JP


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

deadbeat son said:


> It looks like Jerry Garcia puked on your bedspread!
> 
> -JP



Ha ha! The best part is that the former and original owner, a friend of mine, was a dead/phish head. lol


----------



## deadbeat son (Feb 24, 2008)

WRX/Z28 said:


> Ha ha! The best part is that the former and original owner, a friend of mine, was a dead/phish head. lol


I worked in an Orion shop when those came out, and they were amazing pieces of gear. I could never get past the look though.  My loss!

-JP


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

deadbeat son said:


> I worked in an Orion shop when those came out, and they were amazing pieces of gear. I could never get past the look though.  My loss!
> 
> -JP


I always was partial to the looks. Hand painted, no two alike, cnc'd logo's. What's not to like?


----------



## deadbeat son (Feb 24, 2008)

WRX/Z28 said:


> I always was partial to the looks. Hand painted, no two alike, cnc'd logo's. What's not to like?


I've just always been more into the simple industrial look. I thought the SX was Orion's best looking amp. I agree on the CNC logos though, that was a great touch!


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

WRX....I'm so jealous

Can I have one


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

circa40 said:


> WRX....I'm so jealous
> 
> Can I have one



Sure you can have one... in exchange for money! lol


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

WRX/Z28 said:


> I'd like to see pics of all the PPI stuff, especially the gold plated Arts... yum.


I don't have a picture of the Christmas specials. I kept bugging the seller for the last 1.5 year with no luck. The guy seems legit, but hey.... $2k

Also one thing about these amps is don't have water sit on them for a period of time. ie. rain drops, snow flakes, etc. It will ruin the finish. I have to send my little A300.2 off to get re-plated some day. 

Some PASS limited..

A300.2








A600.2








The show stopper A1200.2 








(I want to get my hands on this)
BTW one of my A600.2 (guess what shape)  








and my ProArt100


----------



## 6APPEAL (Apr 5, 2007)

chad said:


> Having a car with a stout, pure sine, 120VAC supply and letting me go nuts... that's my dream.


Close, but not quite enough voltage, 220 for me. That way I could run a bunch of those "special" Linear Powers from the LP Bread truck. More realisticlly would be more of the DPS and HV series amps from Linear with Ray's mods. 
John


----------



## tnbubba (Mar 1, 2008)

not built yet!!
SMC's on 12 V
or dang a crown K2 (3000 watts) at least for the subs

(4 ACI12's in IB plus 4 10's and 2 nht 1259's on a K2 in the house)

my neighbors 600' away hate me!!!


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

starboy869 said:


> I don't have a picture of the Christmas specials. I kept bugging the seller for the last 1.5 year with no luck. The guy seems legit, but hey.... $2k
> 
> Also one thing about these amps is don't have water sit on them for a period of time. ie. rain drops, snow flakes, etc. It will ruin the finish. I have to send my little A300.2 off to get re-plated some day.
> 
> ...


I hate you. lol. Wanna trade any of those for an NT200 Orion?


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

cant believe the mother load only made one mention, ADCOM 4702. yes the footprint is huge, but shes oh so sweet. second dumbest thing i ever did in my whole life was sell off my ADCOM collection (1 4702, 8 4302s, 4 4402s, 2 5475s, and a few line drivers) all gone! makes me sick to think about it. i do still have a bunch of stickers though! anyone have a 4302 or a 4402 they want to part with? im jonesing bad.


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

I am a really big fan of the zapco c2k amps i love the 4.0 and the 9.0 and also the dsp6 would make this system ballin.


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

Man, this thread got me in a lot of trouble in the 5 month span since then... lol


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

I can't say that I have owned all of the highend amps on the market, however, I have probably owned most of them. The best I have owned is the Adcom GFA-4702


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

Porsche said:


> I can't say that I have owned all of the highend amps on the market, however, I have probably owned most of them. The best I have owned is the Adcom GFA-4702


In what way was it the best? 

Please don't take this as disagreeing with you, i'm asking out of curiousity.


----------



## larryboy2911 (Jun 27, 2008)

WRX/Z28 said:


> If anyone else is in love with these like I am and wants better, or individual pics, let me know. I'll post them up.


Ok, you just made me drool all over my keeyyoxbbtddss.


----------



## zerodistortion (Jul 23, 2009)

Mcintosh MC4000M if I had to choose only 1 amp. So many nice amps out there, but somehow, the blue meters just gets me.....


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

Like Chad-lee said.

OR

Aragon 8008 modules backed up with a high quality SMPS's.



Yeah thats it, why the hell not make SMPS's to power any ones favorite home amp.

Just a thought


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

staggered 8 channel 4x150 plus 4x50
Phonocar


----------



## slomofo (Mar 30, 2009)

Soundstream DaVinci, the original one
Soundstream Continuum
Soundstream Reference Class A Picasso
Butler Audio Tube Amps
I already own some of my dream amps though, I love my Xtants


----------



## nuttcase21 (Oct 1, 2009)

amps i used to stare at and then go home and make a mess all over myself thinking about:

Orion NT/XTR series
Orion 150r HCCA

hands down the best amps i've ever listened to. Orion used to be the best in the business back in the 90's. was finally able to afford to buy my first XTR200 3 years ago and still feel they're the best. old school Orion FTW!!


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I still want a treo of Autotek Mean Macine 333's


----------



## Billk1002 (Aug 23, 2009)

I own my dream amps, a couple of Zapco DC Reference, wouldn't trade them for anything!!!


----------



## badmotorscooter (May 22, 2009)

Diru said:


> Aragon 8008 modules backed up with a high quality SMPS's.
> 
> 
> Yeah thats it, why the hell not make SMPS's to power any ones favorite home amp.


Now there is a guy using his noggin, I would use Palladiums.


----------



## chadillac3 (Feb 3, 2006)

Billk1002 said:


> I own my dream amps, a couple of Zapco DC Reference, wouldn't trade them for anything!!!


Dude, you beat me to it!!! DC650.6 and DC500.1. Second time around owning them, and wish I had not been stupid before (granted I've learned a lot since then about tuning). They're a big part of the reason why I'm a Zapco rep now.

My only issue now is that I might want more power.


----------



## BoomHz (Apr 20, 2007)

Fred's turning in his bed right now..................


Arc SE4200 and a SE4000

JBL BPX2200

Orion 250GT

PG ZX900.?


----------



## ///M Kevin (May 8, 2008)

Audison Thesis


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

I finally got one of my Zapco's in and I think there great


----------



## duane007 (Jun 10, 2009)

I want to buy my Audio Art 50HC back. Selling it was a bone head move.
I would love to have an AA 100HC
I actually had a dream in High School about owning an Xtant amplifier.
Now I own Six! (and counting)


----------



## SublimeZ (Jan 28, 2008)

They're in my car 










Arc 4150XXK and 2500XXK


----------



## romeo74200674 (Sep 18, 2009)

Any phoenix gold old school.When I was in high school it was pg,linear power,zapco,xtant,mcintosh,and soundstream.None of which i could afford!!lol


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

*Anything Lunar, Zapco Studio, ZED, PG Xenon or earlier, Orion early 90's, JBL Crown servo's, BRAX, US Amps AX pre-RE etc.*


----------



## troytag (Aug 1, 2009)

zapco studio 500
zapco z-600c2
zapco z-400c4



















z-400c4 /


----------



## walker (Aug 17, 2009)

monolithic mono
luxman cm20000
brax graphic edition


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

i'm pretty easy to please, i'd be happy with either the JL 900/5, Audison 5.1k, or Hertz HP5. 
Zapco I-5100.7 and Arc KS900.6 would get honorable mention.


----------



## Matthew13 (Aug 21, 2009)

Audison Thesis and Uno
Mcintosh MC4000M


----------



## paradigm (Aug 30, 2007)

JBL BP1200.1 hehe


----------



## rommelrommel (Apr 11, 2007)

Luxman CM6000 and CM20000
Phass RE2
Blade SE6250 (I have a 6175)
A/D/S/ PX/a


----------



## fiberglasslvr (Oct 4, 2009)

Zed audio,
Brax audio
Tru technology,
any of these would make me very happy


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

i just want me dls a4 back:mean: i had to send it off to get repaired 


but i would love to own a few audison thesis amps  those are so sexy

or some dls ta2 amps


----------



## Vega-LE (Feb 22, 2009)

chadillac3 said:


> They're a big part of the reason why I'm a Zapco rep now. My only issue now is that I might want more power.


Two dream amps and you wish you still had more power? Damn, who makes the perfect amp(s)?...


----------



## Vega-LE (Feb 22, 2009)

Vega-LE said:


> Two dream amps and you wish you still had more power? Damn, who makes the perfect amp(s)?...


Old school Coustics rule...


----------



## Vega-LE (Feb 22, 2009)

chadillac3;

I'm just messing with you bro! But I'm serious about old school Coustics being up there.


----------



## srool (May 29, 2009)

Tru Copper

Celestra Va

Audison Thesis HV Venti


----------



## w1nderkind (Sep 28, 2009)

Was a pre-millennium Xtant 1001dx amp ever in someone's dreams? Because i have one in that's in perfect condition?

I've been sitting on this beaut for over 10 years along with 2 brand new Soundstream Exact 12's.

I'm finally willing to part with them but don't know how best to move forward...

First off, let me know if you're interested and second, what do you guys think I can get for these? Are they a complete loss, or is there rareness and exceptional quality still hold some value?

I really appreciate your help, cause I don't want to get raped on Craigslist or Ebay...

Thanks Much!


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

I love Xtant Amps also!

Only problem with them now is you get raped if you decide to sell them.. my brother bought a Mitek Xtant 1001dx for $150 NIB... I like the older pre-mitek stuff I have quite a few and will not part with them. But I have seen the both go for really low prices in exc excellent condition. Like 3300 's $100, 2200i's for $100, and 4180's go for $80

Keep them and use them or go ahead and take it hard


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Either the 
-- Genesis Project 15 
or the 
-- Sinfoni Desiderio 

Kelvin


----------



## jmontoya21 (Apr 8, 2010)

awesome thread


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

My dream system would be 2 Black A1200.2s and an Black A300.2
A300.2 for the tweeters, A1200.2 for the midbasses, A1200.2 for the subs. All of this in a 1970 Chevy Chevelle. 2 way front stage plus subs.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm not sure they were ever "dream" amps but I always wanted them so I bought them when I found them, Adcom 4402's and now I am running them


----------



## Awake77 (Apr 22, 2010)

troytag said:


> zapco studio 500
> zapco z-600c2
> zapco z-400c4
> 
> ...


I just crapped my pants


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> i think i own my dream amps. can't think of anything i'd rather have  top of the line pg ftw!


I'm with you. I have my dream amps too.

PG x200.2
PG x600.1

You made an excellent choice in power.


----------



## Awake77 (Apr 22, 2010)

For me:

Zapco Z600C2-SL (any Z Series amp for that matter)

McIntosh MC440M

Butler Audio TDB 475


----------



## M-Dub (Nov 29, 2006)

JL HD 1200/1


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Well I had a few Dream amps for my ultimate setup. Either would have been pure sex for me.

Musee

Arc SE's

DLS A2T

Sinfoni Amplitude/Shadow

Bewith Accurate A-110S

Phass RA series

Celestra VA series

All The above are just at the top of the food change without being a mega bux wait 2 months to have it built amp.

My dream has come true. I have one of the lines on the way to me.   happy happy joy joy.


----------



## Bugflipper (Apr 16, 2010)

I thought there was only one to dream about,,,,,,,,,,,, a Milbert!:dead_horse: Some things solid state guys just don't understand. :laugh:


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

H-Audio - AKA - Here-I-Come said:


> Well I had a few Dream amps for my ultimate setup. Either would have been pure sex for me.
> 
> Musee
> 
> ...




Great selection of AMPS... Make those H-Audio Speakers sing !

Maybe you have the ARC SE's coming? Just a guess as they are terrific amps.


.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Bugflipper said:


> I thought there was only one to dream about,,,,,,,,,,,, a Milbert!:dead_horse: Some things solid state guys just don't understand. :laugh:


I now they are not Milbert (the super model), the Musee are the Hot chick at work to ever one wants.



















and the DLS A2T is pretty nice as well.

DLS - Products






DAT said:


> Great selection of AMPS... Make those H-Audio Speakers sing !
> 
> Maybe you have the ARC SE's coming? Just a guess as they are terrific amps.


Yes sir either line would make H-Audio very happy

But 

Nope not SE's.


Musee

Arc SE's NOPE!

DLS A2T

Sinfoni Amplitude/Shadow

Bewith Accurate A-110S

Phass RA series

Celestra VA series


----------



## supermaxx123 (Apr 3, 2010)

Zed audio leviathan, for the efficiency


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Chaos said:


> *Soundstream DaVinci *


This, plus every other amp I wanted but couldn't afford in high school


----------



## DinLuca (Nov 5, 2009)

My dream amps are PPI's PC250 for my tweets, PC2100 for my mids and PC PC2100 briged for my sub  all black.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

H-Audio - AKA - Here-I-Come said:


> I now they are not Milbert (the super model), the Musee are the Hot chick at work to ever one wants.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Received your amp(s) yet? If I had to guess, I would say Phass... 

Kelvin


----------



## putergod (Apr 23, 2008)

A hand full of Linear Power 4.2HV's (several of them) would be my dream amp setup.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

subwoofery said:


> Received your amp(s) yet? If I had to guess, I would say Phass...
> 
> Kelvin


Will have them in a few days. Guess I can say now.

I will be running 6 of the new Sinfoni Tempo Series amps. The Tempo Series replaced the Amplitude/Shadow Series and making some improvements on them, if that was even possible.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

H-Audio - AKA - Here-I-Come said:


> Will have them in a few days. Guess I can say now.
> 
> I will be running 6 of the new Sinfoni Tempo Series amps. The Tempo Series replaced the Amplitude/Shadow Series and making some improvements on them, if that was even possible.


Sweeeet... Got the new Prodigio too? 

Wonder what they made improvements on... I have an Amplitude 50.4 that I love 

Kelvin


----------



## dhershberger (Apr 2, 2010)

Wow, I've been out of this game for too long. I don't even recognize the names of a lot of these high-end dream machines these days...

15 - 20 years ago, this would have been my dream amplification:
MS-275 mids/highs
MS-2125 midbass
MS-2250 subs

Of course, this would have required a PG dual-output alternator, batteries, etc.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

My dream amplifiers turned out to be the one of the biggest mistakes I ever made with regards to car audio:










I am MUCH happier with these:

















And some of these in my wife's vehicle:


----------



## blownrunner (Feb 10, 2009)

troytag said:


> zapco studio 500
> zapco z-600c2
> zapco z-400c4
> 
> ...


Suggestion: House Cleaning & Maid Services | Molly Maid Professional Housekeeping


----------



## 81maliblue (Dec 6, 2010)

Id have to say I proboly have all my dream amps...sure id like to have a ppi f1 2500, or a frankampenstien,but I have
Zapco DC360.4
Zapco DC500.1
Rodek 250I
Ppi art a404
Ppi art a600.2

Im pretty content with them, but im sure a deal will come up on craigslist, im a sucker for the old school goodness


----------



## billg71 (Dec 17, 2009)

I haven't listened to a lot of mobile amps but I've been a closet audiophile on a budget for 40 years or so and I'd have to say I've happily lived with my dream amp for the last 6 years:












And planning on buying another when I go 4-way!

Bill


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Need I say more:


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

splaudiohz said:


> Need I say more:


Yeah but it's not a true TUBE amp, try Tru Technologies or Milbert...

but regardless sweet looking amp


----------



## djtsmith007 (Sep 21, 2010)

Chaos said:


> *Soundstream DaVinci *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have a ref 705 i might could sell


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

DAT said:


> Yeah but it's not a true TUBE amp, try Tru Technologies or Milbert...


What does the inside of a true TUBE amp look like? Here is the guts of some butler amps I wired up for a hidden wire application:




























I see tubes in the amp. What makes these differrent from the ones you speak of?


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

splaudiohz said:


> What does the inside of a true TUBE amp look like? Here is the guts of some butler amps I wired up for a hidden wire application:
> 
> I see tubes in the amp. What makes these differrent from the ones you speak of?


Not my Milbert but it looks all the same : 

























Kelvin


----------



## Mike_Dee (Mar 26, 2011)

splaudiohz said:


> What does the inside of a true TUBE amp look like? Here is the guts of some butler amps I wired up for a hidden wire application:
> 
> 
> I see tubes in the amp. What makes these differrent from the ones you speak of?


The Butler's have a tube input section only, with a biploar transistor output section. The Milbert's are tube input and output. A true tube amplifer.


----------



## Mike_Dee (Mar 26, 2011)

Audison HV Venti makes me stiff:

AmpGuts.com


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

Chaos said:


> *Soundstream DaVinci *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got a Davinci I would be willing to part with.....maybe....perhaps lol


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

Decided to do it. Put my ad up in the Classified section. Get your dream amp before I change my mind. I've got way too many amps and only one running car right now. Shame for such an incredible amp to sit on a shelf.


----------



## raulgz (Dec 29, 2009)

Very good post, my selection :

Phass RE2
Luxman CM6000
MCintosh MCC406M
Genesis P15


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Mike_Dee said:


> The Butler's have a tube input section only, with a biploar transistor output section. The Milbert's are tube input and output. A true tube amplifer.


Thank you Mike_Dee. You are the reason I am a member of so many car audio forums. TO LEARN.


----------



## nubz69 (Aug 27, 2005)

sqkev said:


> 12v passlabs


Ditto, I am finishing up an F5 and when it is done I am going to look into building a smps for a DIY 12V F5 or similar.


----------



## Jsracing (Apr 1, 2011)

I guess any of these uber expensive amps are my dream ones. On particular, I'd like to try:
Steg
Phass RE2 and their other lines
Celestra (though they're ugly imo)
Audison/Hertz
Genesis
Brax and Helix
Tru
Sinfoni
Mosconi Gladen One

The ones of highest possibility, albeit still slim are Mosconi, Helix,and maybe Tru Steel as those are abit under $1k I think.
Of the non elite but still pricey brands, I want to try Zapco C2k and DC amps and Arc SE.

And finally, the normal amps that I just want to try but still don't have money for include Soundstream Rubicon and Reference, JL HD, PPI Phantom, Zed Leviathan, Arc KS 300.4.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

I have my dream amp a PPI 2350DM. My dream system is a 2350DM running mid bass and sub in tri-mode with a Milbert running a set of horns.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Navy Chief said:


> I have my dream amp a PPI 2350DM. My dream system is a 2350DM running mid bass and sub in tri-mode with a Milbert running a set of horns.


Very nice. I always loved the art series.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Navy Chief said:


> I have my dream amp a PPI 2350DM. My dream system is a 2350DM running mid bass and sub in tri-mode with a Milbert running a set of horns.


Got your Milbert already? Should make for a nice system... 

Kelvin


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

I wish, don't have Milbert money right now. I'll be running everything off of the 2350DM for now.


----------



## soundboy (Jun 19, 2009)

McIntosh MC4000M
Soundstream Human Reign 4 (first model)
Sony ES (XES-M1 / XES-M3)
Sony XES-M50
TRU T-2.100 / T-4.65


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Let's resurrect a really good old thread.
This one was my dream amp purchase; a minty PPI-ART A1200.2!

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## impact (Oct 6, 2009)

I to have purchased my dream amps. 
Genesis Dual Mono and Dual Mono Xtreme but I still won't mind a DMA lol


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

I don't know if I'll call them "dream" amps, but I'm damn glad to have them.
They get the job done and then some.

Arc Audio
4200SE
2300SE x 2











Cheers


----------



## StockA4 (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm a sucker for Orion. I have a couple I used to dream about already. I'd really like to have an NT 200 (or two). And a 97.3 to match the 97.1 I already have. Other than those,
PPI 2350 DM, A 1200.
PG MS-2250, 275. M-25, 50, 44, 100
Zapco Studio's
Linear Power, all of them!


----------



## StockA4 (Aug 26, 2011)

Oops, I almost forgot: Lanzar Optidrive 50c, 500, 4100, 2500. And none of that new garbage. I'm talking about the old ones.


----------



## soundboy (Jun 19, 2009)

1. Milbert Bam235 Tube (of this in 3way frontstage)
2. Sony XES-M50
3. McIntosh MCC602TM
4. Sony XM-2000R (for subwoofer)
5. Tru Technology Class A


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

JL HD


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

I have a few Mosconi AS amps in my car now...I am set.


----------



## nigeDLS (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm running three DLS TA2's at the moment, and an A6 for the sub.

If money was no object, and i had a bigger trunk, 8 of these would be nice:


----------



## gu9cci (Mar 28, 2011)

Got the sinfonis


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

XTi 2 Series


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Andy Wehmeyer said:


> XTi 2 Series


Those are CRAZY  especially with a 12V power supply 

Kelvin


----------



## RiLoWa (Nov 9, 2011)

csuflyboy said:


> http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b301/mikechec9/ppi2500f1big4kk.jpg
> 
> ^^PPI 2500F#1 amplifier^^


This is my dream amp also.


----------

